# Tellington T Touch



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Has anyone any experience of the using/training a dog using the Tellington T Touch system? 

Is so was it any use? How quickly did it start to work? 

Many thanks

Ginge


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

I have used ttouch on my dobe and the fosters we have and have just begun practitioner training. What are you seeking ttouch to help you with?


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Should have said that I sought help for our dobes fear of screeching fireworks, we live near a firing range so the bangs are not an issue. Anyhow a session with a ttouch practitioner and we had a dog that would settle/sleep within about 10-15 mins as opposed to running around, dribbling and panting/shaking for hours.


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

I was hoping that it would help a rather tense/stressed dog to relax and also not to start at loud noises. The dog also is very head shy. 

As I'm in Bristol I thought about using the Sarah Fisher et al in Farmborough.

Ginge


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely, go for it. I attend there for the training courses, and they will assess your dog and work out a plan to help calm the dog and also support you being able to do ttouch to add to the benefits.


----------

